# More California wisdom on raising children



## Richard King (Jan 19, 2007)

Has this world gone nuts? 
Now some so called psycology wizards are saying let 'em go wild. What can it hurt. Who ever heard of a girl getting in trouble anyway. just Chill.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/Health/story?id=2798436&page=1


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 19, 2007)

Now there's some wisdom for ya from the media. NOT!!

All I can say is, not my daughter!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 19, 2007)

Shall we grind the pot into their baby formula or spoon feed it?

No doubt this will be the next evolution of parenting and expanding the mind of a child.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 19, 2007)

Nah... Spoon feed the Mary Jane. Put the Acid in the bottle.

Left coast mentality. Oh wait, what mentality?


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 19, 2007)

Disgusting. I don't have a family yet, but training any daughter like that - over my dead body.


----------

